

Why I love Lisp - mordaroso
http://pupeno.com/2011/08/16/why-i-love-lisp/

======
aerique
Minor nitpick on the article: Common Lisp is not a family, it's a standard
with many implementations[1][2].

Common Lisp is a member of the Lisp familiy of languages, just like Clojure
is.

[1] <http://www.cliki.net/Common%20Lisp%20implementation>

[2] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_Lisp#Implementations>

~~~
pupeno
Thanks. I changed the wording to reflect this. Is it better now?

~~~
aerique
Yup, thanks!

------
tedunangst
Did something unusual happen today? There's three lisp stories on the front
page, which is about 2.9 more than the average day. Just curious.

~~~
jff
Somebody probably posted a Lisp story early this morning, it got ranked
highly, everybody else noticed that and jumped on the karma bandwagon by
posting their own Lisp essays or just their favorite bit of 10-year-old Lisp
lore :)

Remember, all it takes is one "XYZ sucks" post on the front page to get a
front page full of "Why XYZ doesn't suck", "XYZ sucks super hard", "We're
using XYZ at my startup", "Successful founders use ZYX, not XYZ", etc.

~~~
5hoom
But lisp is a pretty interesting XYZ to blather about, you must admit.

I'd rather a million lisp stories than all the non development related human-
interest/social-studies stuff that often winds up on the front page ;)

------
paulasmuth
This post has convinced me to take the time and try to learn at least a few
bits of clojure. Thank you!

~~~
calebmpeterson
Clojure when viewed as a dialect of Lisp is remarkably clean and well thought
out.

Clojure when viewed as a functional programming answer to multicore and
concurrency is stunningly beautiful in it's simplicity.

If you haven't read Rich Hickey's prose on State and Identity. I highly
recommend it: clojure.org/state

------
hamidpalo
The problem with these "Why I love blank language" is that they don't really
address real-world usages. Sure, syntax overviews and cherry picked examples
that show a quicksort in 5 lines are wonderful but no one writes quicksort.

What about real-world usages in large systems?

------
gonzafer
A good introduction to a language that has not been well considered yet.

